# PACU time



## tmossman (May 17, 2010)

A patient arrived in PACU 1015 a.m.  Sent to room at 1625 p.m.
The problem begins at 1200 hrs "waiting on a room". 
1223 - medicated for pain
1255 - waiting on room
1330 - waiting on room
1351 - medicated for pain
1400 - O2 placed
1430 - waiting on room
1530 - medicated for pain
1625 - to room

Does the time end for PACU at 1200 hrs even though PACU provided additional care until 1625? (which would have been provided on the floor if a room was available).


----------

